

WeddingInviteLove: A Comprehensive Wedding Invitation Designer Directory - limedaring
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2011/04/15/weddinginvitelove-a-comprehensive-wedding-invitation-designer-directory/

======
iseff
Looks nice.

There's also OneWed (<http://www.onewed.com>) which has a directory of all
types of wedding vendors as well as their sister site, Nearlyweds
(<http://www.nearlyweds.com>), which makes beautiful wedding web sites. I
highly recommend them (disclaimer: I'm also friends with them. :)).

~~~
gadders
But are those created by Hacker News posters?

[http://www.limedaring.com/im-a-designer-who-learned-
django-a...](http://www.limedaring.com/im-a-designer-who-learned-django-and-
launched-her-first-webapp-in-6-weeks/)

I definitely intend to use that service for my next few marriages.

~~~
limedaring
:) Thanks!

------
terrichan
Congrats! I've been following WIL's progress as a designer co-founder myself.
Proud of ya that you learnt to program urself.

~~~
limedaring
Thanks! Still got a ton to learn, but working for yourself makes it fun and
definitely worth it.

------
sushumna
hey Tracy, I've been following WIL's progress for quite sometime. Very
impressive.

